# Applewood Grilled/Smoked Pork Chops



## LarryWolfe (Nov 5, 2005)

I had 4 center cut pork chops, rubbed with WolfeRub.  Grilled directly for about 4 minutes per side then finished indect.  I used Kingsford and three pieces of  applewood.  They turned out great!


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 5, 2005)

That's all you could get off that bone?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

Waddayaspect from ePhotoHut??  8-[  8-[  8-[


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 6, 2005)

Mmmmm! If I wasn't having New England Boiled Dinner tonight, I'd be grilling up some chops after seeing those pics !  =D>


----------

